# New Les Baer Monolith



## RPjet (Dec 2, 2011)

I just bought a new Les Baer Monolith Comanche and added new VZ carbon fiber grips to it......Now I can't wait until I get a chance to put this through the paces and start slinging some lead! This is not going to be a safe queen.....it will be carried and shot a lot.


----------



## sixgun86 (Dec 2, 2011)

Even has fancy grip screws! That front strap warms my heart. If you need a hand breaking it in lmk :mrgreen:


----------



## FishingBuds (Dec 2, 2011)

Yes, very sweet!

What ammo you wanna throw out it? Flat lead, hollow, round nose?

I have a para45 tec kote green tac-s I carry mine as well, and practice, practice, with her


----------



## jkbirocz (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow that is very nice, the vz grips are a nice touch. They look somewhat on the smooth side. Some of their grip patterns can tear up shirts.....and hands  but they sure are grippy and look great


----------



## lucescoflathead (Dec 3, 2011)

Nice gun. I think the "commander" length 45's are just about the perfect carry gun. Les Baer and stainless steel, I don't think you can buy a better gun.


----------



## Jim (Dec 4, 2011)

Very nice man! =D>


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## lswoody (Dec 6, 2011)

Very Nice!!!!!


----------



## shmelty (Dec 6, 2011)

I know nothing of guns so I had to look it up and hot damn!!! That is a nice piece.


----------

